# river manifold



## biffster (7 May 2013)

i was thinking of running a river manifold on a tank that i am doing 
i am thinking of running it with external filters with strainers instead 
of sponges what do you think and do you think it will work ok


----------



## DrRob (7 May 2013)

The issue with externals is likely to be cost against flow. They drop off their flow as things clog up (and the strainers will be no different, it'll just take longer) and they're expensive for the pump you get.

Do you have lots of spare externals lying around driving this one or did you just want equipment out of the tank, if it's the latter then you can get external pumps that can have hoses at both ends that may make the project run cheaper.


----------



## biffster (7 May 2013)

equipment out of the tank i have a two externals to do this job the strainer i would use 
is the strainer that come with the external filters


----------



## DrRob (7 May 2013)

In that case, no, I can see no reason why it shouldn't work, they are doing the same job as a standard manifold, just with the pumps and tubes in slightly different places. It would also allow you to mount an external heater.


----------



## biffster (7 May 2013)

ah i never thought of that but i also for got  to mention that one of the filter 
i am going to use is a thermo filter and has a built in heater so nearly half 
way there right the next question i was going to ask what would be the best 
diameter pipe to use my filter pipes 16 mm inner diameter and 22 mm external diameter


----------



## biffster (7 May 2013)

done a quick sketch of the basic manifold i am thinking of making and the spray bar type


----------



## Andy Thurston (7 May 2013)

You could use filter outflow pipes  rather than making extra outflow manifold. this would shorten pipe work and give more flow. Then make spray bar manifold as planned 
If your going to connect filters togeather, then pipe to tank then that pipe needs to be bigger about 22mm inside diameter
 It would be easiest to have two pipes onto 1 or 2 spray bars
Keep pipework as short as possible and use swept bends for maximum flow 

Is flow running front to back or left to right of tank


----------



## biffster (7 May 2013)

i am trying to get a flow on it like a stream i am going to put the spray bar across the tank 
at the opposite end to the strainers so the flow is running from right to left i can only work with 
what i can get from B&Q and other plumber merchants


----------



## Andy Thurston (7 May 2013)

In that case i'd make 2 spray bars and put one at one end and one half way down, you might want to fix these in place rather than relying on gravel to hold them. Most river manifolds are a snug fit in tank to stop them moving around

Get everything local plumbersmerchant. B&Q will be much more expensive. Also plumbers merchant will have much better knollege of all fittings you may need


----------



## biffster (7 May 2013)

i am planing on holding it down with the substrate and and tank  decor the spray bar i was 
thinking along the lines of s double row of holes in it and mounting it half way down the side 
mind you i could split it and have one doing the double hole spray bar and one just as a venturi i think 
that would work


----------



## Andy Thurston (8 May 2013)

If tank less than about 3-4' spraybar should be enough but if you want to keep hillstream or clown loach then a large manifold with jets on on bottom will be much better.
Too many or too large holes in spraybar will slow flow in tank but if holes are too small it will put extra load on pumps, you will need to balance this to make it work

I have a spraybar 2" below surface with a 700l/h filter for my clowns i also have a 700l/h powerhead 12" below surface and this moves much more water than spraybar because it has no head height or pipework to restrict flow


----------



## biffster (8 May 2013)

not planing on keeping hill stream loach or clown loaches i am keeping a few l numbers and some uaru


----------



## Andy Thurston (8 May 2013)

This has some useful info on spraybars

Water flow in the planted aquarium? | UK Aquatic Plant Society

Daryls article will be of some use too


----------



## biffster (9 May 2013)

had a rethink to keep all the pipes to the filters in the corner and i can keep 
all the spray bar pipes in the corner as well the only thing you will see is the 
two pipes going to the spray bars


----------



## biffster (9 May 2013)

actually i am now thinking about doing away with the spray bar altogether 
and just going with two nozzles


----------



## Andy Thurston (9 May 2013)

It will save a whole load of work and money. all pipework can be hidden behind tall plants. A spraybar just below surface and normal outlet in centre, near bottom should give plenty of movement.
These glass lilly pipes are ok but you still see them when they start getting dirty and their delicate. I guess that wherever theres pumps/filtration your always going to see some pipework or wires. So its all about how you hide them really


----------



## Andy Thurston (9 May 2013)

Strainer section - i would do all in same diameter, rather than the reducer you have. you can get reducing tees, and/or reducing elbows to mount strainers on. I think this will give better flow


----------



## Andy Thurston (9 May 2013)

Just been looking online and i cant seem to find solventweld fitting just push fit ones, which are more bulky
B&Q dont have many but theres a good choice here 

Plumbase Mobile


----------



## biffster (9 May 2013)

i have found a place i can get all the parts i need in solvweld


----------



## biffster (17 May 2013)

well i have started to make my manifold this  is where the 
pick up ;pipes will go 

this is the manifold before its put in place  

this is it in place with the strainers added 

and the pick up pipe end i am going to have to 
do some fancy pipe work at this end


----------



## Andy Thurston (17 May 2013)

Hide it all in corner with some hardscape. That pipe looks big enough not to reduce flow. Is that a removeable end cap to the right of pick up pipes?


----------



## biffster (18 May 2013)

it as a removable end cap at each end to allow 
access if it gets blocked


----------



## Andy Thurston (18 May 2013)

Good idea! It will probably need cleaning every 6-12 months Lets hope roots dont overgrow pipework too much. Its ashame end cap fitting is as long as it is. Its a bit late now but you could leave the elbow unglued for cleaning because the suction from filter would hold it togeather then you could get pipes tight in coner. 
When do you plan to test it?


----------



## biffster (18 May 2013)

Big clown said:


> Good idea! It will probably need cleaning every 6-12 months Lets hope roots dont overgrow pipework too much. Its ashame end cap fitting is as long as it is. Its a bit late now but you could leave the elbow unglued for cleaning because the suction from filter would hold it togeather then you could get pipes tight in coner.
> When do you plan to test it?


 
i am leaving it unglued it is a good interference fit its air 
tight even with out it being glued i am going to get a cleaning 
brush . i can get one on the end of a long flexible spring and should 
be able to clean the pipe without removing it i already have a brush i 
can get down the pick up strainer pipes so just about covered that


----------

